# How to Get to Pensicola, Spain?



## Dave&Linda (Mar 6, 2011)

We will be spending a week in Pensicola this June and due to miles availability can either: fly from the US to/from Madrid, taking the train to either Valencia or Barcelona, renting a car to get to Pensicola then reversing course on the way back; or, flying to Frankfurt, spending time with some German friends, then flying to either Barcelona or Valencia, renting a car then reversing on the return. In addition to the week in Pensicola have another week or 10 days to spend on the Continent someplace. For the record we are a young ealry 60s/late 50s couple. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 7, 2011)

*Are you sure it's not Peniscola?*
Last year we had a TS vacation in Cambrils, about 50 miles N. of Peniscola on the coast. We found roughly hourly train service from Barcelona Sants. The Spanish rail outfit Renfe has a website, but to sort out the information in English is an undertaking. Here's a link: http://www.renfe.com/EN/viajeros/index.html Just a guess here, but due to the number of flights, I'd think Barcelona would be a more reasonable airport than Valencia.

We had a great time on the Catalan coast last year. So much so that we are going back this May, first by Transatlantic cruise then staying in Barcelona for a few days.

Enjoy!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Dave&Linda (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like we will be flying into Madrid then to Frankfurt after Pensicola (yes, it is PENSIcola, I think the other one is a section of Provincetown, MA). Saw the other posting regarding what to do in Madrid, anybody got any tips on a hotel there?


----------



## Conan (Mar 26, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=peniscola,+spain&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Pe%C3%B1%C3%ADscola,+Castellon,+Valencia,+Spain&gl=us&z=11&iwloc=A


----------

